
Monitoring Microservices (Part I) – Discovery: Putting the Puzzle Together - enricobruschini
https://www.instana.com/blog/monitoring-microservices-part-i-discovery-putting-the-puzzle-together/
======
dozzie
Purely advertising material, useless to anybody who doesn't use their product.
The whole post boils down to "it's autodetected by our agent".

